# Please help ID these plants



## Gotfish (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi, I just got this plant. Anyone know what this is? Thanks.


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

guppy grass naja grass


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Najas sp_. Perhaps _N. guadalupensis_.


----------



## Gotfish (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks for the ID help.


----------

